# Cannot remove my broken antenna



## herbert (Jul 23, 2004)

My antenna broke off, i pulled out the broken piece (the plastic wire in there with it). All I have is the stub of the antenna and it is not coming out. can anyone give me advice on how to remove it? I removed the antenna nut and all. i want to replace it but it just wont budge. 

Please help someone!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

IIRC, there's a setscrew on the inside that you have to remove. you'll have to pull the entire antenna out of the trunk and you should see it then.


----------

